# Integrated webcam driver missing for dell inspiron 14R



## wnz2107 (Oct 2, 2010)

Recently, i set up a new window 7 for my dell inspiron 14R n 4010 laptop, installation completed well. Now my webcam is not working. I can't find webcam driver..and software.I tried to search over net. but nothing is helpful.
where can i download it ? help me, pls.


----------



## wnz2107 (Oct 2, 2010)

wnz2107 said:


> Recently, i set up a new window 7 for my dell inspiron 14R n 4010 laptop, installation completed well. Now my webcam is not working. I can't find webcam driver..and software.I tried to search over net. but nothing is helpful.
> where can i download it ? help me, pls.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please enter your Service Tag number here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs

That should have the drivers for the webcam. But, as I seem to recall, there may be camera drivers at Windows Update. To check this, open up Device Manager, right click on the webcam device, and select "Update driver software..."


----------

